# Anyone Running an Aftermarket Waterpump?



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Looking if anyone has experience running and aftermarket water pump. OEM pumps from the online dealerships look to be about $70 and aftermarket are about $30. My OEM pump bearing is going out after 10,000 miles - geez must have been a lemon.

I plan on doing the timing belt, cam and cranks seals at the same time. Same input here on aftermarket. For timing belts I usually go OEM, although I have had good luck with Dayco who is making some OEM belts for other makes. Anyone know the brand Nissan OEM belt? Last OEM brand belt it bought was a Tsubaki.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I use aftermarket timing belts and water pumps without any problems. Dayco is ok, but I prefer to use Gates or Bando when it comes to belts. I've been buying a lot from RockAuto.com, lately. They have great prices and selection, but you have to watch the shipping charges if you order more than one part. To their credit, they have a small truck silhouette next to parts that ship from the same warehouse as those you have in your "cart." Just looked up parts for a 93 Maxima VG30E. They have an Aisin (same brand that makes Nissan's water pumps) water pump for $31 and a Cardone Select new water pump for $19. They also have a Cloyes timing belt & tensioner pulley kit for $26 or a Gates' kit for $36 (prices don't include shipping).


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input on the parts. Not to hijack my own thread with RockAuto, but I have used them for many parts over several years and about a 1-2 years ago I started having problems. About half the parts were beat up/shop worn (this included a timing belt), the wrong parts and then a hassle with returns when it was their fault. The pricing isn't as competitive as it used to be with the many parts especially when you figure shipping like you said. I don't know if things have been better there lately, since I have been buying locally. Glad to hear RA has worked out for you. They used to be my first choice for parts, now they are my last.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I started using them around December 2010 and the only issue I've had with them was when I bought a pair of "closeout" Monroe struts for an 86 Firebird. They were dirt cheap, but one strut was bad and the other was a Gas-matic instead of a Sensa-trac; both were really old stock! I called them up and they were more than happy to exchange or refund my money. I chose the latter and they e-mailed me a shipping label right away. When they got them back, they credited my account for the parts and the shipping. Other than that, service has been fine and prices been great. I usually use them or Advance Auto Parts...not that I'm a big fan of their's (some of their parts are good, but some brands I steer clear of), but if you use their online site, you can see what they have in stock in the local store and enter "P20" in the coupon box when you purchase and it's 20% off all parts, except for sale items. Shipping is free over $75. For genuine Nissan parts, I find the best prices at AAA Nissan Parts.


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for Advanced coupon code . Any experience with aftermarket cam/crank seals? I usually go OEM, but I'll get hit over head for shipping for just these. For aftermarket I usually go National, but I see Felpro, SKF, Timken available too. Beck-Arnley is a ?, sometimes name brand/OEM, sometimes no name.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I prefer the Nissan seals and they are usually pretty cheap, but I've had no problems with Fel-pro or National and use them fairly both often.


----------

